# petrol smell



## ohgoon2006 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi guys hope you can help a newbie out .
i have a 2002 2.0 petrol x-trail i have noticed a smell of petrol round the back end yet when i go under the car there doesnt seem to be any leaks ? has anyone had this problem before ?
if you can help i would be gratefull .


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Remove the rear right seat cushion and check the fuel tank seal under the seat. Access to the fuel tank is under the rear right seat and there is a black plastic O ring securing the access, so make sure that this O ring is tight and the rubber seal under it is not broken.


----------



## ohgoon2006 (Mar 21, 2011)

Brill thanks for that the smell is more outside the car though does that matter ? 
I i is this rubber seal is it a easy DIY fix ? And is it a case of trip to the dealer for parts ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The information I posted in another thread HERE will make things clearer for you.

If the smell is outside the car, get your dealer to check the fuel filler neck, as there was a recall by Nissan to have the fuel filler neck replaced due to rust and possible leaks.


----------



## ohgoon2006 (Mar 21, 2011)

brill guys after lots of arguing with my local stealer , and getting in touch with nissan uk problem fixed thanks guys .


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good stuff mate. Glad you got it sorted.


----------

